# Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Tut mir Leid, ich habe das Fragezeichen in der Überschrift vergessen.

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
da ich mir einen PC für einen Minecraft Bukkitserver zusammenbaue, habe ich mir dafür ein Mainboard mit einem Celeron 847 bestellt. Dieser hat 2 Kerne, die mit 1,1GHz takten (2x1,1GHz). Kann Java beide Kerne überhaupt benutzen?

MFG, 98romi

Nachtrag: Sorry, dass ich vor der Begrüßung noch etwas anderes (das mit dem Fragezeichen) geschrieben habe.


----------



## bingo88 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Das hängt nicht von Java ab, sondern von der Anwendung. Die Anwendung muss dafür ausgelegt sein, sonst werden zusätzliche CPUs/Kerne nicht genutzt.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Ich habe einen Server mit einer Xeon e3310 (2*3,0GHz aus der Core2 Ära, glaub ich).
Darauf läuft ein Debian (64bit) und Bukkit.

Es nutzt beide CPU Kerne, aber sehr eigenartig. Die Nutzung der Kerne sieht aus wie zwei zueinander 180° phasenverschobene, sinusähnliche, Signale.

Also, die nutzung eines Kerns schwankt andauernd zwischen 10 und 40%, wobei zwischen dem Minimum und dem Maximum knappe 2s vergehen. solange einer auf 40% ist, ist der andere auf 10% und umgekehrt.
Recht eigenartig, muss ich sagen, aber die CPU bleibt ohne Lüfter auf 58℃ und der Server läuft flüssig^^

Ob Bukkit die Kerne so eigenartig nutzt, oder ob Bukkit nur einen Kern nutzen will, aber Debian die Rechenarbeit doch irgendwie auf beide verteilen will, und dabei das rauskommt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde anstatt Debian Windows 7 hernehmen, ich hoffe das es dann auch beide Kerne auslastet.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

@ebastler: Das ist das "normale" Verhalten von Debian wenn man eine Singlethread-Anwendung auf zwei Kerne laufen hat. Effektiv wird bei dir nur ein Kern genutzt. 

Zu der Ausgangsfrage: Java kennt Threads und kann damit sogar deutlich mehr als zwei Kerne nutzen. Wenn der Entwickler selbige aber nicht nutzt wird trotzdem nur ein Kern ausgelastet.


----------



## Multithread (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Wird nichts bringen, der MC Server ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht Multithreading Fähig. 
Oder Bukkit, whatever du da ausführst, aber mehr als einen kernv erwendet es nicht. What a shame.

Glaub mir, mit sowas kenne ich mich relativ gut aus


Java ist eine der Besten und am einfachsten zu bedienenden Sprachen für Multithreading, es gibt nahezu keine beschrenkungen für CrossThread zugriffe, auch nicht bei den GUI Elementen. Nur wenn ein Entwickler nicht fähig ist sowas zu implementieren, dann bringt das leider alles nichts.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Das klingt nicht gut 
Ist dann Windows 7 so schlau, dass Windows 7 + Rest den einen Kern nimmt und der Bukkitserver den anderen Kern?


----------



## Laudian (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Kann ich so bestätigen, für Minecraft ist nur die Singlecore-Leistung der CPU wichtig. Dualcores werden so leider nicht unterstützt.
Außerdem würde ich für Minecraft wirklich einen Debian Server nehmen... Vor allem wenn es günstig sein soll ist ein Windows 7 System einfach Ressourcenverschwendung.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Dann würde ich sehr viel RAM einplanen 
Bukkit ist unter windows so weit ich weiss nicht gerade sparsam.

Gibts unter Windows eigentlich so was wie den DDClient von Debian?
Ist ein Standardpackage des OS, das mir bei jedem Start des Servers die externe IP der Kiste bestimmt und diese dann automatisch bei spdns, meinem Domain-Hoster, einträgt.
Dadurch hat spdns auch nach Routerrestarts oder so immer meine aktuelle IP und weist der die Domain zu.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Würde das so funktionieren?:
1. Kern: Bukkitserver
2. Kern: Windows 7 und der ganze andere Rest?


----------



## Laudian (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Ja, das würde so funktionieren.
Mit wie vielen Leuten möchtest du denn auf dem MC Server spielen ?

Prinzipiell würde ich eher zu einem Singlecoreprozessor greifen als zu einem Dualcore.
1x2GHz sind bei Minecraft sehr viel mehr als 2x1GHz


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Momentan wären wir 4 Personen auf dem Server. Wie viele würden denn maximal überhaupt mit dem Celeron 847 (2x1,1GHz) gehen?

Gruß

Nachtrag: Würden 4 Personen mit dem Celeron überhaupt gehen?


----------



## Laudian (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Kommt immer drauf an wass du vorhast. Große Redstoneschaltungen oder Mods würden wahrscheinlich nicht so gut laufen.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Und ein riesengroßer Hühnerstall? Würde das dann laufen?

Ich habe den Bukkitserver vor einigen Wochen einmal auf einem uralten Laptop ausprobiert. Prozessor-Auslastung war immer auf 100%. Es hat (zu meiner Verwunderung) kein einziges Mal gelaggt.

Kannst du mir das erklären?

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Multithread (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*



98romi schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bukkitserver vor einigen Wochen einmal auf einem uralten Laptop ausprobiert. Prozessor-Auslastung war immer auf 100%. Es hat (zu meiner Verwunderung) kein einziges Mal gelaggt.
> 
> Kannst du mir das erklären?
> 
> MFG, 98romi


Hängt irgenwie mit der Implementation des Servers zusammen, für einen Spieler reicht ein Celeron D mit 2.8GHz, bei 2en wirds schon sehr kritisch, soweit meine erfahrung mit MC servern.

Explizites zuweisen von Kernen ist nie gut, die aktuellen Betriebssystem wissen wie sie die meiste Leistung aus einem Thread raus holen können.
Und ja, der Software ist es sch**** egal ob Sie jetzt einen kern 100% auslastet oder 2 Stück je zur Hälfte, die Performance ändert sich nicht.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Wie stark ist der Celeron D 2,8 GHz?


----------



## Multithread (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*



98romi schrieb:


> Wie stark ist der Celeron D 2,8 GHz?


 ziemlich schwach? Ich hab leider absolut keine Ahnung, wirklich schnell ist er aber nicht, müsste mal nen super pi benchmark laufen lassen.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*

Wenn du etwas warten kannst, ab Donnerstag sollte meine Kiste wieder online sein.
Dann trommle ich mal meine MC-Truppe zusammen und wir schauen, wie wir den Xeon ausgelastet kriegen.
Vor allem, wie sehr die Spielerzahl die CPU Last beeinflusst, wäre interessant zu sehen, und wie sich diese auf die Kerne verteilt.
Wobei mein Internet mit 130kB/s Upload wohl eher vor der Xeon schlppmachen wird.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

In welchem Jahr ist der Celeron D @ 2,8 GHz erschienen? Dann kann ich mal im Internet schauen, was der Celeron D @ 2,8 GHz so leistet.


----------



## Multithread (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterstützt Java zwei CPU-Kerne*



98romi schrieb:


> In welchem Jahr ist der Celeron D @ 2,8 GHz erschienen? Dann kann ich mal im Internet schauen, was der Celeron D @ 2,8 GHz so leistet.


 Dürfte bald 10 Jahre her sein

Der Rechner ist aus 2005.


----------



## 98romi (20. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der Celeron D 1 Spieler schafft, ist dann der Celeron 847 stark genug für 4 Spieler (und einen TS3-Server, aber der hat glaube ich keine hohen Anforderungen an die Hardware)?

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Der Mini-PC mit dem Minecraft-Bukkit-Server und dem Teamspeak-Server läuft nun schon seit fast 4 Monaten. Für diese zwei Dinge ist der verbaute Celeron 847 auch stark genug.


----------

